
Why toddlers love garbage trucks - harscoat
http://www.cognitionandculture.net/Nicolas-Blog/the-evolutionary-and-cognitive-basis-of-the-cultural-success-of-garbage-trucks-among-western-toddlers.html
======
antpicnic
The 10th most popular book at the Seattle Public Library is "I Stink!" by Jim
and Kate Mcmullan. It's about garbage trucks in NYC and targets children ages
4-8.

